# PPL Routine



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Can someone help me out with a PPL routine?

how does this sound:

push: flat bench press

incline db press

db shoulder press

dips

tricep extension

pull: wide grip pull ups

deadlift

seated rows

ez bar bicep curl

seated incline db curl

legs: back squat

leg extension

leg curl

leg press

calf raises

can someone help me? what do you think guys?

thanks


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks bang on to me.. Although 3 exercises hit your quads and only one really hits your hamstrings?


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

L11 said:


> Looks bang on to me.. Although 3 exercises hit your quads and only one really hits your hamstrings?


should I drop leg press for another hamstring exercise? also my reps will be 10,8,6 pyramid style


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

B-rad said:


> should I drop leg press for another hamstring exercise? also my reps will be 10,8,6 pyramid style


Personally I alternate between squats and straight legged deadlifts on my leg day.. But then I train legs twice a week, if you're only training once I dunno how effective squatting once every 2 weeks would be


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

L11 said:


> Personally I alternate between squats and straight legged deadlifts on my leg day.. But then I train legs twice a week, if you're only training once I dunno how effective squatting once every 2 weeks would be


I will do more sets on leg curls than my other exercises. what do you think of my rep range? also Im gonna use this routine with a bulk diet this workout will be 3 times a week with the days in between could I have ab and cardio workouts?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I find rep ranges to be a very personal thing, you're best doing what you feel comfortable with, there's certainly nothing wrong with what you proposed..

If you're bulking, why do you wanna do cardio? For health reasons?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

looks good, very close to what I do at the mo.

echo the above, SLDL are good to add in. better imo than leg curl, I don't like the movement.

I would drop one of the bicep exercises and add another back. if you hammer pull, you don't need two bicep imo of course.

you could do a PPL 4 days a week. rotating what you hit, so you hit each twice a week over a 3 week period.

legs, push, pull, legs - pull, legs, push, pull - legs, push, pull, legs and repeat.

If you think 4 days is better than 3. on the second session of that week, go lighter but increase reps

many things to play with.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

L11 said:


> I find rep ranges to be a very personal thing, you're best doing what you feel comfortable with, there's certainly nothing wrong with what you proposed..
> 
> If you're bulking, why do you wanna do cardio? For health reasons?


just thought about cardio id be defeating the object if im trying to bulk. I wont do cardio then il just do abs

thanks for your help L11


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> looks good, very close to what I do at the mo.
> 
> echo the above, SLDL are good to add in. better imo than leg curl, I don't like the movement.
> 
> ...


 I might do that in future thanks. gonna stick with 3 a week for now


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Same id forget leg curls an do romainian deads, best hammy exercise in my opinion


----------

